# Sicherheitsüberprüfung für: *** fehlgeschlagen.



## nachbar (26. Aug. 2014)

Ich wollte gerade eine neue IPV6 Adresse anlegen.
Dabei bekam ich folgende Meldung:

```
Sicherheitsüberprüfung für: admin_allow_server_ip fehlgeschlagen.
```
Sämtlich anderen Serverrelevanten Einstellungen lassen sich auch nicht ändern. Es erscheint immer wieder die folgende Meldung:

Sicherheitsüberprüfung für: admin_allow_server_php fehlgeschlagen.
oder
Sicherheitsüberprüfung für: admin_allow_server_services fehlgeschlagen.

Was habe ich falsch gemacht? Bzw wie bekomme ich das Problem wieder in den Griff?

ISPConfig 3.0.5.4p3


----------



## nachbar (26. Aug. 2014)

In den Notes stand das ja neue Sicherheitsfeatures hinzugefügt worden sind.

Ich selbst nutze den Nutzer ADMIN nicht.
Ich habe dafür einen neuen User mit Admin Rechten in Gruppe 1 angelegt.

Warum geht das mit meinem User nicht der trotzdem in Gruppe 1 ist?


----------



## Till (26. Aug. 2014)

Jeder weitere User vom Typ "admin" der zur Gruppe 1 hinzugefügt wird ist ein subadmin und hat weniger Rechte als der Hauptadmin. Wenn Du sub-admin's die selben vollen Rechte geben willst kannst Du das in den Sicherheitseinstellungen angeben, siehe readme Datei in /usr/local/ispconfig/security/


----------



## get.the.MaX (18. Okt. 2014)

Ich stehe gerade vor dem selben Problem admin ist in der Gruppe 1. Dennoch bekomme ich den Fehler "Sicherheitsüberprüfung für: admin_allow_system_config fehlgeschlagen."


----------



## Till (18. Okt. 2014)

Bist du als user admin eingelogged oder mit einem selbst erstellten user vom typ admin? Nur der haupt admin usrr hat die rechte dafür, später erstellte andere user vom typ admin dürfen das nicht. Ansonsten kannst du die sicherheitstests auch ausschalten, wenn du jedem user vom typ admin alle rechte geben willst.


----------



## get.the.MaX (18. Okt. 2014)

Als admin eingeloggt, und der admin ist nicht selber erstellt. Ausschalten klappt wie? Ist im Moment etwas eilig.


----------



## Till (18. Okt. 2014)

Hab ich in #3 in diesem thread beschrieben.


----------



## get.the.MaX (18. Okt. 2014)

Hab ich gelesen aber nicht so richtig verstanden, ich habe das jetzt so geändert scheint aber nicht zu klappen.


```
admin_allow_server_config=yes
admin_allow_server_services=yes
admin_allow_server_ip=yes
admin_allow_remote_users=yes
admin_allow_system_config=yes
admin_allow_server_php=yes
admin_allow_langedit=yes
admin_allow_new_admin=yes
admin_allow_del_cpuser=yes
admin_allow_cpuser_group=yes
admin_allow_firewall_config=yes
admin_allow_osupdate=yes
admin_allow_software_packages=yes
admin_allow_software_repo=yes
```


----------



## Till (18. Okt. 2014)

Welche ispconfig version?


----------



## get.the.MaX (18. Okt. 2014)

3.05.4p4


----------



## get.the.MaX (18. Okt. 2014)

Ok das Problem war "open_basedir" jetzt wo ich "php_admin_value open_basedir "/usr/local/ispconfig/security" freigegeben habe klappt.
Danke für die Hilfe am Samstag


----------



## RalphGL (5. März 2015)

Aus Sicherheitsgründen habe ich auch meinen admin stillgelegt, denn - wie bei jeder WordPress installation deutlich sieht - werden BrutForce-Attacken fast immer auf die Standard-Administratornamen gefahren. Nun will ich aber auch nicht das Sicherheitssystem aushebeln und dachte ich aktiviere den "admin" einfach nur im Bedarfsfall und schalte ihn dann wieder ab. Leider darf mein admin-Benutzer das PW von admin nicht ändern - so kann ich admin nicht mehr nutzen. Wäre es nicht wirklich praktisch, man könnte mit z. B. Gruppe 0 einen Benutzer zum Superadmin machen?
Oder man könnte den Superadmin-Namen in irgendwas anderes ändern - dann könnte man ihn ja auch ohne zusätzliches Risiko aktiv lassen.


----------



## Till (5. März 2015)

Du kannst Dich den Namen des standard admin benutzers frei ändern, wenn Du angst vor bruteforce attacken hast (die ispconfig sowieso von selbst auf IP Basis sperrt, solange Du also ein halbwegs sicheres Passwort hast das man nicht mit 3 mal raten findet ist da nichts zu befürchten).


----------

